# An Actor's/Technician's Code of Ethics



## thorin81 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have posted this before, a long time ago, but it is always a good thing to bring up again. This is one of the most helpful pieces on the theatre as a whole that I have ever found:

*An Actors Code of Ethics. *​ 
Part of the great tradition of the theatre is a code of ethics, which belongs to every worker on the legitimate stage. This code, while tacit, has been observed throughout the centuries and will continue long after us. It is neither superstition, nor dogma, nor a statute enforced by law. It is an attitude toward craftsmanship, a respect for associates and a dedication toward the audience. This code outlines a self-discipline, which far from robbing one of individuality, increases personal esteem and dignity through cooperation and common purpose. The result is perfection, which encompasses all that is meant by “Good Theatre”.​ _
 The Show Must Go On!! I will Never miss a performance.__

I shall play every performance to the best of my ability, regardless of how small my role or large my personal problems.

I will respect my audience regardless of size or station.

I shall never miss an entrance or cause a curtain to be late by my failure to be ready. 

I shall forego all social activities which interfere with rehearsals and will always be on time.

I shall never leave a theatre building or stage area until I have completed my performance.

I shall remember that my aim is to create illusion; therefore, I will not destroy that illusion by appearing in costume and make-up off stage or outside the theatre.

I will not allow comments of friends, relatives, or critics to change any phase of my work without proper authorization. I will not alter lines, business, lights, properties, settings, costumes, or any phase of the production without consultation with and permission from the director.

I shall accept the director’s advice in the spirit in which it is given for her sees the production as a whole and my role as a portion thereof.

I shall look upon the production as a collective effort demanding my utmost cooperation, hence I will forego the gratification of ego for the demands of the play.

I will be patient and avoid temperamental outbursts, for they create tension and serve no useful purpose.

I shall respect the play and the playwright, remembering that “A work of art is not a work of art until it is 
finished”.

I shall never blame my co-workers for my own failure.

I will never engage in caustic criticism of another artist’s work from jealousy or an urge to increase my own prestige.

I shall inspire the public to respect me and my craft through graciousness in accepting both praise and constructive criticism.

I will use stage properties and costumes with care, knowing they are tools of my craft and a vital part of the production.

I will observe backstage courtesy and shall comport myself in strict compliance with rules of the theatre in which I 
work.

I shall never loose my enthusiasm for the theatre because of disappointment or failure for they are the lessons by which I learn.

I shall direct my efforts in such a manner that when I leave the theatre it will stand as a greater institution for my having labored there. _


----------



## Footer (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats simular to the equity "if you don't do this the producer can fire you" list.


----------



## u_dakka (Aug 5, 2006)

for my theatre there can be another tagged on the end:

_I will listen and obey all the techies - as they have far more of a clue of what's actually going on than i do_


----------



## thorin81 (Aug 7, 2006)

u_dakka said:


> for my theatre there can be another tagged on the end:
> 
> _I will listen and obey all the techies - as they have far more of a clue of what's actually going on than i do_



Don't get too cocky u_dakka there are times that techs no NOTHING in relation to what is going on. I have met many techs who are clueless!! The only tech that needs that kind of power (and I say this hessitatingly) is the SM. They are the ones that ussualy really do know what is going on.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Aug 7, 2006)

That is very true, but there are some Technicians that should be listened to and there have been accidents that happen cause the producer didnt listen.

Master Carpenter, TD, ATD, Head Flyman, Master Electrician, And any other person that deals with safety of the actors on stage.


----------



## MHSTech (Aug 8, 2006)

thorin81 said:


> Don't get too cocky u_dakka there are times that techs no NOTHING in relation to what is going on.


For example: when the actors and directors decide to change something in the middle of a show without letting anybody in the technical staff know.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 8, 2006)

Chaos is Born said:


> That is very true, but there are some Technicians that should be listened to and there have been accidents that happen cause the producer didnt listen.
> 
> Master Carpenter, TD, ATD, Head Flyman, Master Electrician, And any other person that deals with safety of the actors on stage.



Yup, thats it exactly. Though I tend to subsribe most to the "cast and crew should be in harmony" theory, I worked a small community theatre production of once on this island and that feeling made it one of the most enjoyable shows I have worked.


----------

